# JUUL Heist



## Hooked (27/3/19)

Two masked men stole $2,000 worth of JUUL vapes from a Kentucky Circle K store in one of the most brazen and bizarre robberies you’ll ever see. The thieves walked past the oddly unconcerned employee and helped themselves to the vapes without saying a word.

Police suspect the thieves plan to sell the JUULs — probably a pretty good guess. The moral panic over teen vaping has made the JUUL a hot property among high school students.

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/78110/masked-thieves-pull-off-daring-juul-heist-video/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/3/19)

Great title.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

